# More PROOF that this was a setup and the Democrats are using Christine Blasey-Ford...!!!



## nononono (Sep 20, 2018)

*Look at the pages of her Yearbooks and the images that are promoted....*
*No wonder the scrubbed them....*

*This woman is dead meat in front of the Senate panel and she knows it !!!*

https://cultofthe1st.blogspot.com/2018/09/why-christine-blasey-fords-high-school_19.html


*Cory Booker now has a woman accusing him and he admitted to it.....*

*Watch how fast this all goes away when a couple more Senators pasts are dug up !*

*Remember what I have been saying about Kamala Harris and Willie Brown.....*


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2018)

*Which one is it Christine....?*

*




*

*The one on the left that the Democrats are trying to stop or the one on the right*
*the Football jock who's house you were in that night....Hmmmmmm....*
*Think long and hard Christine Blasey-Ford because I think you are in*
*a perjury trap already and anything else you say is going to make*
*matters much worse !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)

“But then,” the former student continued, “you’re getting all these 14-, 15-, 16-year-olds, 17-year-old kids doing whatever the fuck they wanted to do, with no repercussions. Drugs everywhere. Partying everywhere. Drinking — just whatever we wanted to do. It was unbelievable, off the rails. And that’s just how it was.”

https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-student-brett-kavanaugh-prep-212737695.html

"What happens at Georgetown Prep, stays at Georgetown Prep. That's been a good thing for all of us, I think." Kavanaugh 2015 . . . good for him he hopes.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2018)

*Rat recycling...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 3188


*Pussy....*


----------

